# Backflip



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

SO here's the deal I want to do a backflip more then any other trick. I feel I will be satisfied if I can do one.

Does anyone have any tips for someone who is now "backflip inclned" so to say to progress to being able to complete this trick.

I would like things that I can do in the off season to make it as comfortable as possible to try. 

Should I just like jump on a trampoline and get extremely good at it on that first?


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

You should feel comfortable doing it on a trampoline first, will ease things up alot!

Jump up and tuck your knees up to your chest!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I disagree. I hate flipping on a trampoline because I always feel there isn't a large enough landing if I drift a little. I learned backflips off the hips of landings. They're so easy. Just do them on a snowy or warm day when the snow's soft. Once you do 10 of them you'll be landing them no prob. I still havent taken them to jumps but off the side hits they're pretty fun.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

1) Trampoline without snowboard (this will will be the hardest step)
2) Trampoline with snowboard
3) Try and find a resort with an airbag and bring it to the hill
4) Huck it off a real jump


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

although at my age I would never attempt a backflip anymore, if I did, I would train at an indoor woodward type facility first, then try it on an airbag (or a powder day with at least 6in fresh snow)


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, depends. Do you mean an actual backflip or what people think is a backflip.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well, depends. Do you mean an actual backflip or what people think is a backflip.


I'm assuming he's talking about like a rodeo flip.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well then it's pretty easy as long as you have backflipped on a trampoline before. I'm talking without a board though. Just make sure to lead with your head and not your shoulders. If you do then you'll start to twist. Also try to make sure your board leaves even off the jump too. It'll keep you from spinning too.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

i would start with learning gainers off of a diving board at a pool. gets you used to moving forward and then flipping backwards. i found it much more helpful than learning backflips on a trampoline.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I learned on an airbag first, then realized how easy it is and can do it off of most jumps now but i don't like doing it on icy days. When going off of the jump wind your arms back and as you hit the lip pop off with your heel edge and swing your head back and tuck your knees when you get upside down. Then you should beable to spot and land it.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

gprider_capita said:


> I learned on an airbag first, then realized how easy it is and can do it off of most jumps now but i don't like doing it on icy days. When going off of the jump wind your arms back and as you hit the lip pop off with your heel edge and swing your head back and tuck your knees when you get upside down. Then you should beable to spot and land it.


How do you know how fast to do the rotation so you don't land on your butt?


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> How do you know how fast to do the rotation so you don't land on your butt?


Depending how much air time and how big the jump is you can kind of gauge the rotation speed out in your head and you can kind of feel how fast to go.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> How do you know how fast to do the rotation so you don't land on your butt?


you actually lead the rotation with your head, so once you're half way around, you are staring right down at your landing. keep your body tucked for the first half, then open up to slow down your rotation accordingly. the hardest part is just mustering up the sack to try it. once you do it you're gonna find it real easy.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Death said:


> 1) Trampoline without snowboard (this will will be the hardest step)
> 2) Trampoline with snowboard
> 3) Try and find a resort with an airbag and bring it to the hill
> 4) Huck it off a real jump


Just to go back to what I originally posted. I can do these no problem on the trampoline, and while it was good practice, I just learned it's quite a different beast off a jump. The picture below was me doing them yesterday into an airbag, I was landing on it and almost riding off. Time to bring it to step 4!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

would you guys say its easier to backflip or front flip? i can do both on a diving board and trampoline..including mistys (rodeos i guess) forward and backward... not ready to try it on a board, but are the mechanics basically the same?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well they are two completely different flips. The people here are talking about a Rodeo like flip. Let me just show you. 

What people think is a back flip. 





Actual back flip 





Front flip is easier by the way.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well they are two completely different flips. The people here are talking about a Rodeo like flip. Let me just show you.


It's muddy territory. For a rodeo you need a spin, so without one it is supposed to be called just the backflip (the same way you'd do on a trampoline). The actual snowboard backflip you posted (second video) would be a wildcat.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Death said:


> Just to go back to what I originally posted. I can do these no problem on the trampoline, and while it was good practice, I just learned it's quite a different beast off a jump. The picture below was me doing them yesterday into an airbag, I was landing on it and almost riding off. Time to bring it to step 4!


That's a beasty air bag. The one we have at my resort is about 2/3 the size so you have to huck to get tricks around.

But yea, doing them on a trampoline isn't quite the same as off a jump with a board strapped on. Both the barrell roll style back flip and the wild cat are doable off pretty small jumps. You don't NEED an air bag to learn them...but it def helps.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Extremo said:


> That's a beasty air bag.


Yea, they charge $20 to use it, even for members 

That's about as big as you can go, the jump is an alright size but the runway is a little flat.


----------



## Jon312K (Jan 19, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well they are two completely different flips. The people here are talking about a Rodeo like flip. Let me just show you.
> 
> What people think is a back flip.
> 
> ...


... the first one is an "actual" back flip. The second one is a wildcat. And i've tried both front and back flip on the tramp with my snowboard on. Back flip was easier to land.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

agreed- backflip is much easier to stick than a front flip. usually on a backflip your board is pointed at the sky as you leave the lip, and you stop the rotation when pointed back at the ground. it's not even a complete rotation. plus the fact that you are staring right at the landing for the last half of it.

i still say that running and flipping off a diving board is more applicable to snowboarding than a trapoline is. the airbag would be sweet, but i've never even heard of one out here in bc.


----------

